# Saban to Texas...



## Browning Slayer (Nov 19, 2015)

Talk about some future pressure.. Going to be some BIG money thrown around.. 

http://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/nca...ke-another-run-at-saban/ar-BBncYlm?li=BBnb7Kz


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 19, 2015)

Done deal I'm hearing. 

Breaking news at 6


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 19, 2015)

Eastern time


----------



## elfiii (Nov 19, 2015)

Saban ain't going to TX.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 19, 2015)

Bless their hearts


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 19, 2015)

If Texas wants him, they'll get him.



Question is how bad do they want him?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 19, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Done deal I'm hearing.
> 
> Breaking news at 6



Same here.

We must have the same source.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 19, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> If Texas wants him, they'll get him.
> 
> 
> 
> Question is how bad do they want him?



The Tide would match any compensation package, he's already said he's too old to start over, his daughter even got married at Bryant-Denny, and he loves Dreamland BBQ.
Texas would do better making a run at Urban Meyer.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 19, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> The Tide would match any compensation package, he's already said he's too old to start over, his daughter even got married at Bryant-Denny, and he loves Dreamland BBQ.
> Texas would do better making a run at Urban Meyer.



Dang some brisket sure sounds good right now.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 19, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> The Tide would match any compensation package, he's already said he's too old to start over, his daughter even got married at Bryant-Denny, and he loves Dreamland BBQ.
> Texas would do better making a run at Urban Meyer.



Doesn't he own a VaCa home over in the N GA mtns? It would be a much shorter ride from Athens.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 19, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Doesn't he own a VaCa home over in the N GA mtns? It would be a much shorter ride from Athens.



zip it thug we got a heisman and nc to get gone.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 19, 2015)

I'm hearing he wants out of Bama... He is Texas bound.. they want him and they now have him


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 19, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> I'm hearing he wants out of Bama... He is Texas bound.. they want him and they now have him



Can't blame him... Why would he want to be in Alabama??


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 19, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Can't blame him... Why would he want to be in Alabama??



No kidding


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 19, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Can't blame him... Why would he want to be in Alabama??



Some sho nuff hawt wimmens in Texas.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 19, 2015)

Just saw the ticker on Espn.




Huge announcement by Nick Saban at 9:00. Reckon what that's all about?


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 19, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Just saw the ticker on Espn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He's finally bought controlling interests in Little Debbie snack cakes. The double stuffed oatmeal pies are coming back!


----------



## Old Winchesters (Nov 19, 2015)

Would be interesting but why leave? He makes a ton of cash already and is in the best recruiting area in the country.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 19, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> He's finally bought controlling interests in Little Debbie snack cakes. The double stuffed oatmeal pies are coming back!



Just watched the presser.


Since Saban now owns the Dawgs, he's putting Lane Kiffin in the HC role next year. 


Go Dawgs 2016.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 19, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Just watched the presser.
> 
> 
> Since Saban now owns the Dawgs, he's putting Lane Kiffin in the HC role next year.
> ...



godog16 is becoming a reality


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 19, 2015)

Wiggle Wiggle...

•••


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 19, 2015)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 19, 2015)

Marlin_444 said:


> Wiggle Wiggle...
> 
> •••



Speaking of Little Debbie.... Did you see the game when Meyer made Bama look like the Dawgs...


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 20, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Speaking of Little Debbie.... Did you see the game when Meyer made Bama look like the Dawgs...



I remember. May be headed for another match up


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Nov 20, 2015)

> the white whale


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 20, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> I remember. May be headed for another match up



If it does happen, I think there will be a different turn out. Hard to beat Saban twice unless you are Ole Miss..


----------



## Gold Ranger (Nov 20, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Some sho nuff hawt wimmens in Texas.



Then he could take Kiffin as OC and hire Pruitt as DC.


----------

